# Uk visa - processing time confusion



## canausuk (Mar 8, 2014)

Hi, 

I applied online on the 18th of March, and took the first biometric appointment on the 24th of March, where I paid to rush it. 
I got an email the next day saying I would know in 48 hrs and they don't forsee any problems. 

It is now the 29th and haven't heard anything (yes I know it is Saturday) but should have heard something by now. 

Did anyone else get these sort of emails... and it be late?

I feel stressed and sick to my stomach, but I know I wont here anything over the weekend. 

Any help would be great. 

Thanks,


----------



## mehemlynn (Nov 16, 2011)

The amount of time for a priority visa depends on the type (settlement or non-settlement). Also amount of days or hours are business only so 48 hours is a little over a week. 

Except in the most clear cut cases even priority settlement usually take a few days after being received.

M


----------



## kimfitz11988 (Nov 21, 2013)

I'm waiting on a priority application, and I've been waiting nine business days now. I know the wait times differ by country, and I applied from the US, but it seems as though the times that were standard at the beginning of the year are much longer now. Some people on this forum who applied priority in January were given a decision in 2 days, but now it seems like priority application are taking two or three weeks based on the timelines people have been posting here. I read somewhere that the priority service aims to have it processed within 10-15 business days, but now I can't remember exactly where I read that. Anyway, I would say try not to worry too much. Good luck!


----------



## canausuk (Mar 8, 2014)

It's a non settlement visa, an ancestry one.... Still waiting... 
Have emailed the vfs feedback but no response...


----------



## Noel.Lemmings (Mar 31, 2014)

Hi there, I have the exact same timeline as you and I've also applied for a non-settlement application. I also received the 48 hour email.

Just got an email saying that my visa has been issued so hang in there.


----------



## canausuk (Mar 8, 2014)

Like exact same dates? Had you paid to rush as well?


----------



## canausuk (Mar 8, 2014)

Just got my email too.. Did u apply in Toronto by any chance? It's saying that someone from Toronto will contact me soon to tell me when I can pick it up? Can't I go tomorrow ?


----------



## Noel.Lemmings (Mar 31, 2014)

Yes. It may as well have been me posting because every detail was the same. 

When I went, they told me to come the day after the email, which is what I will be doing.


----------



## canausuk (Mar 8, 2014)

Yeah I thought they told me that I could come the next day... However the email says ...

You will be contacted if you submitted your application in Toronto and requested to collect in person

Is yours the same? 
Laura


----------



## PoppyBrit (Feb 7, 2014)

My boyfriend is waiting on his ancestry visa... had the biometric appointment in Toronto on 14th march, DIDN"T pay to priorty process it, but got an email the next day saying it was opened, and that the average processing time is currently 12 days... which brings us to tomorrow. I'm just praying they're bang on with that estimation as I'm already in London and waiting for him. Anyone else had any luck??


----------



## Noel.Lemmings (Mar 31, 2014)

canausuk said:


> Yeah I thought they told me that I could come the next day... However the email says ...
> 
> You will be contacted if you submitted your application in Toronto and requested to collect in person
> 
> ...


I believe that the contacting happened with Worldbridge, the other provider that stopped providing biometric services for British visas last month. 

Anyway, I did go today and mine hadn't arrived. So I'm stuck for another day. Did you get to collect yours?

PoppyBrit - The estimation was way off in my case. Hope it's not as bad for you.


----------



## PoppyBrit (Feb 7, 2014)

How far off...??


----------



## Noel.Lemmings (Mar 31, 2014)

I was told 48 hours, and they took about 96. Not a lot in the grand scheme of things but double what they stated, and it was a priority application.


----------



## PoppyBrit (Feb 7, 2014)

Yeah that isn't great, especially since you paid to accelerate it. 
According to the UKBA website they processed 25 non-settlement visas last month, and 84% were processed within 15 days, which is equivalent to 21 applications. The next increment is 40 days which is a huge leap. I'm sort of hoping that the other 4 applications that aren't done in the first 15 days are the ones where things are missing and the case is a little more complicated. 
It didn't come through today in the end, so fingers crossed it's any day now!


----------



## Noel.Lemmings (Mar 31, 2014)

PoppyBrit said:


> Yeah that isn't great, especially since you paid to accelerate it.
> According to the UKBA website they processed 25 non-settlement visas last month, and 84% were processed within 15 days, which is equivalent to 21 applications. The next increment is 40 days which is a huge leap. I'm sort of hoping that the other 4 applications that aren't done in the first 15 days are the ones where things are missing and the case is a little more complicated.
> It didn't come through today in the end, so fingers crossed it's any day now!


Fingers crossed for you! Waiting hour by hour for that email probably contributes to a shorter life span.


----------



## canausuk (Mar 8, 2014)

Hey

No mine wasn't there either! So will try again today. Dying to get back to the UK. in my email it said 'someone would contact you from Toronto.....' However yesterday someone there said they don't contact us... So I guess we just keep trying each day?


----------



## Noel.Lemmings (Mar 31, 2014)

canausuk said:


> Hey
> 
> No mine wasn't there either! So will try again today. Dying to get back to the UK. in my email it said 'someone would contact you from Toronto.....' However yesterday someone there said they don't contact us... So I guess we just keep trying each day?


That's a relief. I thought they lost mine. I do hope we get it today. Don't want to keep going to VFS.


----------

